# 'Orphan Black' - BBC America - Spoilers



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

New BBC America show starting next month.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/orphan-black/



> ORPHAN BLACK features rising star TATIANA MASLANY (The Vow, Picture Day) in the lead role of Sarah, an outsider and orphan whose life changes dramatically after witnessing the suicide of a woman who looks just like her.
> 
> Sarah assumes her identity, her boyfriend and her bank account. But instead of solving her problems, the street-smart chameleon is thrust headlong into a kaleidoscopic mystery. She makes the dizzying discovery that she and the dead woman are clones...but are they the only ones?
> 
> Sarah quickly finds herself caught in the middle of a deadly conspiracy, racing to find answers..


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do_BCA-vR9E[/media]


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

That looks interesting - thanks!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I've been waiting for this one.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Interesting! Looks good!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I am looking forward to it. Is anyone watching Utopia?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'll watch.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Utopia? What channel?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> Utopia? What channel?


UK channel 4
"Dark and enigmatic thriller. When an unconnected set of people find themselves in possession of the manuscript for a legendary graphic novel, their lives brutally implode as they are pursued by a shadowy and murderous organisation"

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVLKWhLNuZk[/media]


----------



## SnakeVargas (Feb 8, 2013)

Both of these look interesting. British TV seems so much edgier and unique and American television. Does anyone watch Bedlam? I've been thinking of giving that one a shot. 

Is Torchwood ever going to return? The last season was pretty bad.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

SnakeVargas said:


> Both of these look interesting. British TV seems so much edgier and unique and American television. Does anyone watch Bedlam? I've been thinking of giving that one a shot.
> 
> Is Torchwood ever going to return? The last season was pretty bad.


I watched all of the first series of Bedlam, and it was just good enough (by a hair) to keep me on board through to the end, but not quite good enough to get me eager to start series two. I know I'm kind of damning it with faint praise, but it's worth at least watching an episode or two.

I'd recommend The Fades over it.

And sticking to the same genre, I'm a huge fan of Misfits.


----------



## SnakeVargas (Feb 8, 2013)

danterner said:


> I watched all of the first series of Bedlam, and it was just good enough (by a hair) to keep me on board through to the end, but not quite good enough to get me eager to start series two. I know I'm kind of damning it with faint praise, but it's worth at least watching an episode or two.
> 
> I'd recommend The Fades over it.
> 
> And sticking to the same genre, I'm a huge fan of Misfits.


The Fades looks good. I'm going to have to give that one a try. Misfits didn't grab my attention when I looked at the summary and DVD box, but maybe I will try that one too.

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

New 'Orphan Black' clip.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump...

"Orphan Black" premieres Saturday, March 30 at 9pm on BBC America.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

The first episode really grabs you. This has a lot of potential.

Recommended.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Enjoyed the show and the nudity.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The premiere was good. I'm in.

Is this a British show or a Canadian show or a British show set in Canada?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> The premiere was good. I'm in.
> 
> Is this a British show or a Canadian show or a British show set in Canada?


It's a Canadian show.

I don't think it's even airing in England.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> The premiere was good. I'm in.
> 
> Is this a British show or a Canadian show or a British show set in Canada?


Canadian show set in Canada. Looks like it is a BBC America/Space Network co-production, and airs on both networks at the same time.

I was confused for a while because I couldn't figure out exactly where this was supposed to be set. There was a reference to the "next train to New York City" so I knew it had to be in North America somewhere, but then both of the main characters we saw had very strong British accents. Unless I missed it (and that's possible) I didn't see them state outright where it was set.

One weird thing I noticed: why did they blur out parts of a prop drivers license? It wasn't that there was a part out of focus, it was obvious that they blurred out certain information.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The money was Canadian...

The accents puzzled me, since they obviously grew up in foster care in that city (i.e., in Canada). So why do they have English accents? For story purposes, it makes sense...it helps distinguish the various Tatiana Maslany characters. But I do not yet have a clue how it works in-story.

By the way, those who profess annoyance at all the English and Aussie actors who play American characters, take heart...both of the "English" characters here are played by Canadians.


LoadStar said:


> One weird thing I noticed: why did they blur out parts of a prop drivers license? It wasn't that there was a part out of focus, it was obvious that they blurred out certain information.


Perhaps to keep the location ambiguous? Or maybe they were too cheap to make a fake, and just used Maslaney's real license?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The money was Canadian...


Yeah, there were a few other on-screen clues that put the series in the Toronto metropolitan area. The itinerary has "Beth's" boyfriend returning through Toronto Pearson airport, and the plates on the cars were Ontario plates, I believe.


Rob Helmerichs said:


> The accents puzzled me, since they obviously grew up in foster care in that city (i.e., in Canada). So why do they have English accents? For story purposes, it makes sense...it helps distinguish the various Tatiana Maslany characters. But I do not yet have a clue how it works in-story.


I believe that will be answered in-story shortly.


Rob Helmerichs said:


> Perhaps to keep the location ambiguous? Or maybe they were too cheap to make a fake, and just used Maslaney's real license?


Possibly the first. This reminds me of some other series that are marketed to both Canada and US, like _Flashpoint_ and _Rookie Blue_, where they intentionally vague up the setting. I sort of wish they wouldn't. I can't see that being set in Canada is likely to turn off US viewers, and being a random nebulous unnamed area just makes it harder for the viewer.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I noticed the Ontario license plate and someone mentioned Montreal. But then there were the strong British accents on the two lead characters and American-ish accents on everybody else. Pretty confusing.

I liked what I saw but would rather not watch a more sci-fi version of Ringer. The one person living dual lives things gets pretty unbelievable pretty quickly.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> I can't see that being set in Canada is likely to turn off US viewers, and being a random nebulous unnamed area just makes it harder for the viewer.


How does it make it harder for the viewer? It's not like the location is vitally important to the story. I mean, I guess I'm a little curious, but it's not a big deal.

Shows that are supposed to take place in one city, but are obviously shot somewhere not even remotely close (Psych's "Santa Barbara" for example) are more annoying to me as a viewer than a show that doesn't explicitly state what city it's in.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I liked what I saw but would rather not watch a more sci-fi version of Ringer. The one person living dual lives things gets pretty unbelievable pretty quickly.


To be fair, though, there's already a hell of a lot more to it than that...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Probably best to move the episode discussion to a new thread...


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*'Orphan Black' renewed for Season 2*

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...-season-2-returns-to-bbc-america-in-2014.html



> Season 2 will also run 10 episodes and is expected to return in 2014.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Cool, this is a good show. Of course, I suppose that means we won't be getting any answers this season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Cool, this is a good show. Of course, I suppose that means we won't be getting any answers this season.


Makes no difference, since they finished filming this season long ago...


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

:d


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I just started watching this - I like it! I've just watched two episodes (I started last night after Breaking Bad) but I'm hooked.

It reminds me a little of the early episodes of Alias, which I also enjoyed.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> I just started watching this - I like it! I've just watched two episodes (I started last night after Breaking Bad) but I'm hooked.
> 
> It reminds me a little of the early episodes of Alias, which I also enjoyed.


Definitely worth watching. Enjoy!!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> I just started watching this - I like it! I've just watched two episodes (I started last night after Breaking Bad) but I'm hooked


Get ready for one heck of a ride though the season!
It was the high light show of my spring/summer


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I just wish it wasn't filmed in Toronto. They seem to do great in Vancouver, but Toronto productions -- I can spot them a mile away. The music and sound are awful (I couldn't get subtitles that were synched properly to the video, and half the time the music -- if you could call it that -- was too loud to properly hear the dialogue). I don't see that from Vancouver productions.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

wprager said:


> I just wish it wasn't filmed in Toronto. They seem to do great in Vancouver, but Toronto productions -- I can spot them a mile away. The music and sound are awful (I couldn't get subtitles that were synched properly to the video, and half the time the music -- if you could call it that -- was too loud to properly hear the dialogue). I don't see that from Vancouver productions.


But at least in this case, they aren't hiding the fact that it's in Toronto. So I'm ok with it.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> But at least in this case, they aren't hiding the fact that it's in Toronto. So I'm ok with it.


My beef is with the production quality, especially the audio. Back about 20-30 years ago you could always tell the difference between USA and Canadian produced movies -- the dialogue was just, off. Can't really explain it, but it's like the Canadian ones the dialogue was dubbed in later, recording the actors in a studio. The lip movement was in synch, the problem was something else.

Since then I guess the industry has caught up, but I still find Toronto-produced shows (and movies, I suppose, but I watch very few of those) easy to spot. Vancouver has done a great job of reproducing Hollywood quality (yes, Hollywood quality is fantastic on the tech side of things, even if not always on the artsy side); Toronto has a ways to go.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

wprager said:


> My beef is with the production quality, especially the audio. Back about 20-30 years ago you could always tell the difference between USA and Canadian produced movies -- the dialogue was just, off. Can't really explain it, but it's like the Canadian ones the dialogue was dubbed in later, recording the actors in a studio. The lip movement was in synch, the problem was something else.
> 
> Since then I guess the industry has caught up, but I still find Toronto-produced shows (and movies, I suppose, but I watch very few of those) easy to spot. Vancouver has done a great job of reproducing Hollywood quality (yes, Hollywood quality is fantastic on the tech side of things, even if not always on the artsy side); Toronto has a ways to go.


Ahhh, I see what you are saying. I never noticed any difference. I only used to notice when they pretended it to be somewhere else. I watch Rookie Blue which also takes place in T.O. and for awhile they avoided all references to the show taking place there. But they haven't done that over the last couple of seasons. The production on that show seems the same as any other police drama.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

wprager said:


> ...I couldn't get subtitles that were synched properly to the video...


You mean closed captions? That's something that has absolutely nothing to do with where the show itself is produced.

In fact, whether a show is produced in Toronto or Vancouver (or anywhere else in the world), if it's airing on an American network, the captions are almost always done in the U.S.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

wprager said:


> (I couldn't get subtitles that were synched properly to the video
> 
> 
> trainman said:
> ...


If he does mean captions, they were perfect. I am very sensitive to poorly timed captions. I've been known to stop watching a show because the captions pissed me off (I'm looking at you Walking Dead). Orphan Black was perfect, no issues.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

No, I meant subtitles -- the .srt file that you usually must get separately when watching via magical means.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> No, I meant subtitles -- the .srt file that you usually must get separately when watching via magical means.


What on Earth does that have to do with where the show is shot?!?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Did a marathon viewing of the first season last weekend - I liked it a lot. The actress is amazing. If you forget they're clones (which isn't hard to do) it's also very easy to forget that it's the same actress playing a ton of different roles.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What on Earth does that have to do with where the show is shot?!?


The bad audio (dialogue obscured by the music score, which is pretty bad anyway) made it nearly impossible for me to understand what was going on.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> Did a marathon viewing of the first season last weekend - I liked it a lot. The actress is amazing. If you forget they're clones (which isn't hard to do) it's also very easy to forget that it's the same actress playing a ton of different roles.


That's the consensus here. A lot of us were upset she got passed over for an Emmy nomination.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

wprager said:


> The bad audio (dialogue obscured by the music score, which is pretty bad anyway) made it nearly impossible for me to understand what was going on.


I don't really have that problem with Orphan Black at all, I have noticed that turning the bass way down helps a lot in general with this type of thing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

AeneaGames said:


> I don't really have that problem with Orphan Black at all, I have noticed that turning the bass way down helps a lot in general with this type of thing.


Neither have I.

I wonder if the problem is psychosomatic? He sees the CN Tower, and instantly has trouble understanding dialogue.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Neither have I.
> 
> I wonder if the problem is psychosomatic? He sees the CN Tower, and instantly has trouble understanding dialogue.


Maybe because he's Canadian he just automatically assumes it has to be worse than when it's not filmed in Canada? A grass is greener type of thing? 

(yes, yes, I am now skipping the Vancouver part! )


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

AeneaGames said:


> Maybe because he's Canadian he just automatically assumes it has to be worse than when it's not filmed in Canada? A grass is greener type of thing?
> 
> (yes, yes, I am now skipping the Vancouver part! )


Isn't Vancouver basically just a spatially-disjointed suburb of LA?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

AeneaGames said:


> Maybe because he's Canadian he just automatically assumes it has to be worse than when it's not filmed in Canada? A grass is greener type of thing?
> 
> (yes, yes, I am now skipping the Vancouver part! )


Yes, I'm allowed to say it. It generally is. Even though Canada supplies Hollywood with a lot of on-camera talent, the production quality is generally better in the US.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Isn't Vancouver basically just a spatially-disjointed suburb of LA?


Vancouver is a beautiful place, but the people there are something else.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm catching up on the season this past week and this weekend. An Amazing show IMO. I think she looks best as Cosima (or maybe I just have a thing for chicks in glasses). 

Lots of interesting goings on and I can't wait to finish an ep and go on to the next.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

There's a lot of us who find Cosima the most attractive. Glasses, sure. She's also got that smart thing going on. And she's a bit of a geek, which has an appeal to other geeks. Perhaps the most subtle but important aspect is that Cosima has an enthusiasm to her that the other clones tend to lack. Sarah's always in conflict, Alison is struggling with being wound tight, Helena's just broken, etc., but Cosima seems like she could be fun to be around. And while we might not realize that's a big factor, I bet it's one of the biggest.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Plus she lives in Minneapolis, which gives me hope.

And then reality comes crashing through the door, but I've managed to keep it at bay so far.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I always like Allison. Maybe because she's the housewife in the suburbs and that relates more to the women I know.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I always like Allison. Maybe because she's the housewife in the suburbs and that relates more to the women I know.


But she's crazy.

And not the good kind.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But she's crazy.
> 
> And not the good kind.


But she sure looks great in Yoga pants  That might even trump crazy!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> But she sure looks great in Yoga pants  That might even trump crazy!


But if you could get Cosima into yoga pants, she'd look _just as good._


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I've just finished watching season one - loved it!

My rankings of the ladies in order of hotness. I'll add a spoiler tag since I list them all:



Spoiler



Cosima: She was the sexiest, maybe just because she smiled the most.
Sarah (and Sarah as Beth): hot, but too on edge all the time
Alison: looks good in the yoga pants but too uptight
Rachel: nice for a corporate drone
Katja: put Cosima in the red hair and you've got something. Katja didn't do it for me.
Helena: didn't seem human. Not hot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

trainman said:


> But if you could get Cosima into yoga pants, she'd look _just as good._


My problem with Cosma...nose ring. I just can't get past it.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> My problem with Cosma...nose ring. I just can't get past it.


Not my favorite thing, either. But I can work around it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> But if you could get Cosima into yoga pants, she'd look _just as good._


Nah, the actress who plays Cosima is much prettier.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump...

*Orphan Black season 1 encore*

http://www.bbcamerica.com/orphan-black/videos/special-season-1-encore/



> Miss "Orphan Black" the first time around? Here's your chance to watch this year's most talked about performance. Watch Tatiana Maslany in a Season 1 encore, Saturdays starting September 14 at 10/9c, only on BBC America.


Season 2 returns April 2014.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Malcontent said:


> Bump...
> 
> *Orphan Black season 1 encore*


My wish list picked it up, season pass set to pick up the rest. I wish it had come a couple of weeks earlier when there was less stuff on my to do list.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Friends-style Orphan Black intro*


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Now, _THAT _was pretty damn funny!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeCC said:


> Now, _THAT _was pretty damn funny!


I don't get it. The clones are not roommates or living in the same apartment building. I didn't notice any cast crossovers. Why is this funny?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> Now, _THAT _was pretty damn funny!


I LOVED it, even played it three times.



john4200 said:


> I don't get it. The clones are not roommates or living in the same apartment building. I didn't notice any cast crossovers. Why is this funny?


 Different strokes and all, I thought it was one of the best remixed credits I've ever seen, much like when they did the new BSG in 1970's Dallas style.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Neither have I.
> 
> I wonder if the problem is psychosomatic? He sees the CN Tower, and instantly has trouble understanding dialogue.


'Due South', 'Flashpoint', 'Rookie Blue'....no Americans I know are complaining about the quality. For that matter, 'Being Erica' also got picked up and did well in its market. Sarah Polley doesn't seem to do badly producing in Toronto, nor did Rob Marshall with his Oscar-winning 'Chicago'

are you sure this isn't a Senators-Leafs thing?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Reminder, Season 2 starts April 19th. There's a special on the 12th with the description

_Tatiana Maslany, Jordan Gavaris, Dylan Bruce and Evelyne Brochu reflect on the first season of "Orphan Black."_

My Season Pass picked it up, but you might want to check to make sure.

I'd like to re-watch Season 1, but doubt I'll have time.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder. Can't wait for season 2 to start!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

All my favorite cable series are coming back at one time...Game of Thrones, Mad Men, The Americans and this!!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I still need to watch the last ep of season 1. I Benge watched all the others but didn't watch the last ep.

Kind of like saving your last cigarette I guess.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Interesting Clonversation tonight. Can't wait for next Saturday.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I missed this one out of the gate, but thanks to Amazon Prime I'm hooked. OTH, I hated hated hated the special. I'm not a Wil Wheaton hater, but thought he was a poor choice as host. So, were Patton Oswald and Orlando Jones just hanging around the studio (and willing to work cheap?) when the special was shot? Because I don't see any connection. The dresser from my kids bedroom and a hubcap from a 76 Toyota corolla would have been just as relevant.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Only Chris Hardwick can pull off Chris Hardwick fanservice shows like last night's.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Big Deficit said:


> I missed this one out of the gate, but thanks to Amazon Prime I'm hooked. OTH, I hated hated hated the special. I'm not a Wil Wheaton hater, but thought he was a poor choice as host. So, were Patton Oswald and Orlando Jones just hanging around the studio (and willing to work cheap?) when the special was shot? Because I don't see any connection. The dresser from my kids bedroom and a hubcap from a 76 Toyota corolla would have been just as relevant.


I only saw the first part, but from what I saw, Patton legitimately seemed like a huge fan of the show. He didn't seem like he was "prepped" just to appear on the special. I don't know about Orlando though, because I didn't see that part.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Wheaton's done the after the show show for Falling Skies. I think they were web only.
He's also got his own show coming up in May. I like him in general but I haven't watched the Orphan Black thing from last night yet.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> Wheaton's done the after the show show for Falling Skies. I think they were web only.
> He's also got his own show coming up in May. I like him in general but I haven't watched the Orphan Black thing from last night yet.


Save the hour for something productive. Once the "it's nice to see the show's actors again" wears off, it's a pile of Meh.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks. Since I just binge watched the first season last week I think I can wait until the 19th for more.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

We were psyched to watch the season premiere this morning! And then we found out what recorded wasn't the season premiere. :-(


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BrettStah said:


> We were psyched to watch the season premiere this morning! And then we found out what recorded wasn't the season premiere. :-(


I suppose you don't know how to feel about that...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Looking forward to S2. Really enjoyed this show when I caught up on it a few months ago.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

So weird to see the apartment set lit with "talk show"-style lighting during the special last night.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

trainman said:


> So weird to see the apartment set lit with "talk show"-style lighting during the special last night.


Was that really the set? I got the impression that it was a set built specifically for the special, dressed to look like the apartment.

I just went back and looked at it and I'm pretty sure that's the case... there's no depth to the set, it's just a large scale print with a few set dressing pieces in front of it.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

This show really, really needs a one hour "remind me what happened last season" clip show, both for people who saw it (but there's a lot to keep in your head and it happened a while ago, and for those who might want to jump in now), and they had one hour to fill to get people excited, and _this _is what they came up with?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I lasted about 10 minutes into that discussion group special. Wil Wheaton is just too annoying. I thought it would be the season premiere too. Disappointed.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

For some reason my DVR recorded repeats of the entire first season; it was set for first run only. Anyway, I binge re-watched all 10 episodes just recently, so I'm ready. Bring on season 2!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I rewatched the last ep from last season as a recap, which will be really helpful. I haven't seen the special from Saturday yet, but I am not sure I'll get to it before I start S2.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Was that really the set? I got the impression that it was a set built specifically for the special, dressed to look like the apartment.
> 
> I just went back and looked at it and I'm pretty sure that's the case... there's no depth to the set, it's just a large scale print with a few set dressing pieces in front of it.


Yeah, I initially thought it was just some random set with props from the show on it, but Wil Wheaton claimed near the beginning of the show that they were on the actual set. He wouldn't lie to me, would he?

It's possible they had the set pieces arranged somewhat differently than when they're filming the show (such as having the "background" closer to stage front).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

trainman said:


> Yeah, I initially thought it was just some random set with props from the show on it, but Wil Wheaton claimed near the beginning of the show that they were on the actual set. He wouldn't lie to me, would he?
> 
> It's possible they had the set pieces arranged somewhat differently than when they're filming the show (such as having the "background" closer to stage front).


I think he was speaking metaphorically, referring to the set they were using as the one that it represents from the show.

The set they used for the special was clearly not the real filming set. It was just a large format print of a picture of the set.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I just got turned on to this show and watched the first ep of S1. I'll be binge-watching this upcoming week....from just what I saw in S01E01, it looks good....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I've been re-watching Season 1 in prep for tonight's premiere.

I watched the first five episodes over a three-day period. I watched the second five in a single afternoon/evening.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I just got turned on to this show and watched the first ep of S1. I'll be binge-watching this upcoming week....from just what I saw in S01E01, it looks good....


It is _that_ good. Tatiana Maslany is amazing in the way she can portray 7 (?) different characters who often interact with each other at the same time. You really forget that it is the same actress doing each character.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> It is _that_ good. Tatiana Maslany is amazing in the way she can portray 7 (?) different characters who often interact with each other at the same time. You really forget that it is the same actress doing each character.


In 25 years we'll get the big reveal. OB used a bunch of clones for the show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> This show really, really needs a one hour "remind me what happened last season" clip show, both for people who saw it (but there's a lot to keep in your head and it happened a while ago, and for those who might want to jump in now), and they had one hour to fill to get people excited, and this is what they came up with?


Funny. That's what I thought the show would be but when I saw the description, I deleted it. Also funny that I think the opposite. So little happened compared to other shows of its kind, I don't need a recap.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I just recorded S01E10 last night and will watch it today before watching the season premiere to refresh my memory of where everything left off.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I just got turned on to this show and watched the first ep of S1. I'll be binge-watching this upcoming week....from just what I saw in S01E01, it looks good....


It gets better and better. And a review of S2 (no spoilers!) says there's no sophomore slump.:up:


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just rewatched the last episode. And I recently began the series The Tudors. I was surprised to see Catherine of Argon as the foster mother. I hope she's in the new season. :up:


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I so enjoy this show. Cosima is my favorite because of her long locs, academics, and glasses -- we have these in common. I'm impressed by the way they've neatly blended in the dreads with her really straight hair but then they've done a good job with all of the hair styles.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Oh. My. God.

How did I miss this show? This is brilliant. I heard the actress was good and so I sought it out, based on a throwaway line from a ComicCon panel... found season 1 on Amazon Prime and just watched the whole thing. I am seriously hooked. This show is AWESOME.

I can't seem to find Season 2 on demand anywhere, including BBC America On Demand, which for some reason only has Episodes 1 and 8, and no others. Anybody know of a place to watch it? Otherwise I'm plunking down my money to buy it sight unseen, but if it's half as good as Season 1, it'll be worth it.

I was so blown away by the acting. There's a scene late in season one where she's dressed as Sarah, but you are watching and you know it's not Sarah, it's Helena disguised as Sarah, and realizing just how sophisticated that must be to play one of your characters pretending to be one of the others without actually just acting as Sarah.. wow. This woman should be a household name.

ETA: Season 2 purchased. Downloading now! When does Season 3 start?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> How did I miss this show? This is brilliant. I heard the actress was good and so I sought it out, based on a throwaway line from a ComicCon panel... found season 1 on Amazon Prime and just watched the whole thing. I am seriously hooked. This show is AWESOME.
> 
> ...


You're usually on the ball, I agree HOW DID YOU MISS IT?


It's been fantastic, and while S02 isn't as jaw dropping amazing, it's still pretty impressive, I have 3 words for you that will make you smile at the end of season 2. (spoilering just to be extra extra careful, but not really a spoiler)



Spoiler



Clone Dance Party


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> ETA: Season 2 purchased. Downloading now! When does Season 3 start?


2015. Season 1 started in March, Season 2 in April. So somewhere in that ballpark, probably.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Ereth said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> How did I miss this show? This is brilliant. I heard the actress was good and so I sought it out, based on a throwaway line from a ComicCon panel... found season 1 on Amazon Prime and just watched the whole thing. I am seriously hooked. This show is AWESOME.


I almost envy you for getting to see it for the first time. Great show. She deserved an Emmy for each of her characters.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> 2015. Season 1 started in March, Season 2 in April. So somewhere in that ballpark, probably.


Oh, so right when I finally get my "Game of Thrones" fix to start back up. Figures.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> Oh, so right when I finally get my "Game of Thrones" fix to start back up. Figures.


Yes, they run mostly concurrently.

Best few weeks of the year!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Powered through all of Season Two today. Didn't want to. Wanted to watch it over a bit of time and savor it. But I couldn't stop. Even when the clock passed midnight..

Not quite as in love with it as Season One, but still, really good show.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's a Canadian show.
> 
> I don't think it's even airing in England.


I just went on a work trip to the UK. I mentioned to several people that I was watching Orphan Black and they'd never heard of it. So even though BBC is involved I guess it isn't being shown over there.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Ereth said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> How did I miss this show? This is brilliant.


I don't know. We've been right here the whole time...


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

loubob57 said:


> I just went on a work trip to the UK. I mentioned to several people that I was watching Orphan Black and they'd never heard of it. So even though BBC is involved I guess it isn't being shown over there.


It airs on BBC 3 in the UK...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> I just went on a work trip to the UK. I mentioned to several people that I was watching Orphan Black and they'd never heard of it. So even though BBC is involved I guess it isn't being shown over there.


It's a BBC America original, and I think it's a co-production with a Canadian network.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's a BBC America original, and I think it's a co-production with a Canadian network.


Yes, with Space (which is Canada's correctly-spelled equivalent of Syfy).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Spayse?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> I just went on a work trip to the UK. I mentioned to several people that I was watching Orphan Black and they'd never heard of it. So even though BBC is involved I guess it isn't being shown over there.





DevdogAZ said:


> It's a BBC America original, and I think it's a co-production with a Canadian network.


As Devdog says, it's not from the BBC, BBCA and Space in CA did it together, BBC3 picked it up afterwards.

Copper was also a BBCA original with no UK involvement


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Season 2 on BluRay ordered! :up:


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Season 3 starts April 18, 2015.

Can't embed the video. You have to watch it directly.

*Orphan Black Season 3 Teaser: This Is War *


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Why not embedded?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Why not embedded?


When I tried, I received an error message saying it wasn't allowed by the content provider. Must have been a temporary glitch.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's been a long time....Who's the guy in that clip?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

He's the boy clone who popped up last season. Not Boy Sarah, but the boy who was a new series of clones. Castor to Sarah's Leda.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, right, it's coming back to me now. Thanks. I'll have to get out last season and re-watch before the new one.

Any chance the new clone can do tons of different characters like Tatiana does?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Any chance the new clone can do tons of different characters like Tatiana does?


I should think that would have been the major criterion when casting him!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I should think that would have been the major criterion when casting him!


That would depend on how they go with him. Lots of clones or just a small fee. Different experiences so different people or "traditional" clones that are more like twins.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> That would depend on how they go with him. Lots of clones or just a small few. Different experiences so different people or "traditional" clones that are more like twins.


Well, they've had three already, who seem pretty distinct...


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I should think that would have been the major criterion when casting him!


That's why I wish they'd gotten Enver Gjokaj.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hunter Green said:


> That's why I wish they'd gotten Enver Gjokaj.


They certainly need somebody like him, which can't be easy. But I think Enver himself is a little long in the tooth to be playing a younger version of Tatiana Maslany...


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Get all caught up for the third season of Orphan Black with this 4-minutes video*

The third season begins April 18.








> The season three opener will run simultaneously at 10 p.m. across AMC, SundanceTV, IFC and We TV, in addition to BBC America. The move could provide a crucial boost to turn Orphan Black into a broader hit that reaches beyond its hard-core cadre of sci-fi fans.


http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/orp...-across-all-amc-networks-channels-1201437778/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

As has become increasingly common these days, an Orphan Black comic book launched today, co-written by the show's creators/showrunners. It looks like each issue will delve into the back-story of one of the clones.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I binged watched all the seasons over the course of a month several months back. There's one question that I have....

Back when the little girl got hit with a car, there was a scene in the ER where the nurse said, "Doctor... look at this!" and she showed him the girl's x-ray and he had a shocked look on his face like there was something unusual going on with the girl. 

Did that ever get mentioned again or followed up on?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I think it's her unusual healing powers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Robin said:


> I think it's her unusual healing powers.


Yes. I'm pretty sure they made a pretty big deal about it...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, they've had three already, who seem pretty distinct...


Who are the three we've seen already?



Rob Helmerichs said:


> They certainly need somebody like him, which can't be easy. But I think Enver himself is a little long in the tooth to be playing a younger version of Tatiana Maslany...


I'm not sure what you mean... The male clones likely aren't related (DNA wise) to the female ones. And why younger?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> Who are the three we've seen already?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Orphan_Black_characters#Project_Castor


Hank said:


> I'm not sure what you mean... The male clones likely aren't related (DNA wise) to the female ones.


Sorry, didn't mean to imply that...just that the actor would have to be a younger version of Tat, i.e., totally awesomely good.

Younger because Project Castor was a follow-up to Project Leda.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Orphan_Black_characters#Project_Castor
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to imply that...just that the actor would have to be a younger version of Tat, i.e., totally awesomely good.
> 
> Younger because Project Castor was a follow-up to Project Leda.


Ok, I saw two of the male clones, didn't catch the third one (one screen for about 4 seconds).

Also, I might be wrong, but I was under the impression that both clone programs started at the same time, and therefore the male clones wouldn't be any younger.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

From an OB Wiki:



> It was originally believed that the military shut Project LEDA down, while in actuality it was only compartmentalized into two autonomous operations: Dyad carried biologically female clones to term, whilst the military faction carried biologically male clones to term, the latter of which is known by the name Project CASTOR.


From this it sounds like to me the two programs were running in parallel. This is how Charlotte Bowles described it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I thought on the show they said that Castor was started as a military application of what they learned from Leda...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought on the show they said that Castor was started as a military application of what they learned from Leda...


If you see the quote above, they were concurrent programs that were split into to separate programs, and that's the way I remember hearing it.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

They discontinued making more generations of girl clones after Sarah's batch, so her group was the swan song for the program.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

> They discontinued making more generations of girl clones after Sarah's batch, so her group was the swan song for the program.


While what you say is true, that doesn't preclude the male clones being part of the original program.. because the way Charlotte Bowles described it, the two programs ran currently as Project Leda (males and females), and then was split off into two separate programs, the military (in secret) keeping the male clone program and calling it Castor.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I haven't read the thread, because it seems to have become a spoiler thread at some point, but for those like me that need to binge watch (or re-watch), it is on Amazon Prime now.

Now, ducking out of the thread again...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Good point LoadStar; it would be good if the mods changed the title of the thread to contain "spoilers".


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm sure most know this already, but Castor is one of the stars in the Gemini constellation (Pollux being the other twin). In Greek mythology Leda was the twins' mother. Interestingly, though they were twins, they had different fathers. Those crazy Greek gods


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, back in the thread, now that I've finished binge watching through the season... finally, after a few aborted previous attempts. 

As always, I have to say that Tatiana is worthy of every accolade she's received, and some she hasn't. It is difficult to fathom how she can play that many distinct characters, and make it believable that she really is that many people.

My only concern with the show is that they've continued to make the show more and more complex as they've gone along, and there could be a point where the show could collapse under the weight of all that added complexity. I don't know that they are there yet, but it's something they have to watch out for. Other shows that have attempted the massive hydra-like network of companies have fallen victim to this problem (e.g. Alias).


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> My only concern with the show is that they've continued to make the show more and more complex as they've gone along, and there could be a point where the show could collapse under the weight of all that added complexity. I don't know that they are there yet, but it's something they have to watch out for. Other shows that have attempted the massive hydra-like network of companies have fallen victim to this problem (e.g. Alias).


+1000. I even mentioned this to my g/f... at one level, I want shows to be *smart* and make me think, or throw me curve balls that I didn't expect. But there's a tipping point between shows being entertainment, and shows being way overly complex (like GOT). Sure, some people like getting into that level of detail, and it takes over their life to understand these overly complex plots.. but at that point, it's no longer passive entertainment.. it's WORK.

Orphan Black isn't quite there yet, but it's teetering on the cliff with the new additions of the Castor program and new male clones and whoever/whatever else has been involved in their back story.

I think Breaking Bad and House of Cards are perfect levels of complexity, cleverness, plot that we can watch as entertainment, without turning into a show that requires you to WORK at understanding every aspect.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Issue 2 of the comic is out, dealing with Helena. And it has a surprisingly detailed account of


Spoiler



Maggie's


 back-story!

The comic series is turning out to be very interesting...not essential, but filling in some blanks from the show.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

I just hope that they can get all those excellent actresses back for next season


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

philw1776 said:


> I just hope that they can get all those excellent actresses back for next season


I hear a couple of them are being difficult about their contracts...


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

For those with DirecTV, starting Monday the 23rd, the Audience channel will start showing this from the beginning, one episode a day five days a week. The commercials are usually stripped out of the Audience channel fare, so I assume it will be this way for Orphan Black, too. 4PM CST (yeah, that's right, CST - we're people, too).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Howie said:


> For those with DirecTV, starting Monday the 23rd, the Audience channel will start showing this from the beginning, one episode a day five days a week. The commercials are usually stripped out of the Audience channel fare, so I assume it will be this way for Orphan Black, too. 4PM CST (yeah, that's right, CST - we're people, too).


CDT (we're in daylight saving time now.)

Just to nitpick.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Busted!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

That's why I generally try to not use the middle letter, I just say ET or CT.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Just a head's up, I'm watching the first episode on the DirecTV Audience channel, and the commercials per se have been stripped, but I'm about halfway through and there have been 2 breaks with spoilers galore about subsequent episodes and there could even be some from the upcoming new season. Watch at your own discretion.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Any idea when the new season starts on BBCA?


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Any idea when the new season starts on BBCA?


Saturday, April 18, 9PM according to Google


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Starts April 18th
Tell your sisters


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I found this on Amazon prime recently and I really enjoyed it. Can't wait for more &#1089;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Season 1 is free today on Amazon, no Prime required.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> Starts April 18th
> Tell your sisters


That's "seestras"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I know this thread is for Orphan Black on BBCA, but I just discovered that Sundance and AMC are carrying Orphan Black S3E01 tonight. Since I don't get BBCA, I was happy to see this; however, after tonight's episode I don't see any more listed on either channel. Anyone know if AMC/Sundance will carry this season in its entirety?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> I know this thread is for Orphan Black on BBCA, but I just discovered that Sundance and AMC are carrying Orphan Black S3E01 tonight. Since I don't get BBCA, I was happy to see this; however, after tonight's episode I don't see any more listed on either channel. Anyone know if AMC/Sundance will carry this season in its entirety?


Extremely unlikely, IMO, although I don't know for sure. My guess is that it is similar to how TNT showed the first episode of "The Librarians" on The CW.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The AMC family of networks just bought a fairly large stake in BBCA so they're trying to promote the beginning of S3 of Orphan Black by running it on all their channels. But if they simulcast it every week, there would be no reason for people to try to get BBCA.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

having the new, Saturday night lineup on BBCA is worth having the channel alone. Graham Norton followed by Orphan Black, brilliant


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Issue 3 of the comic is out this week, featuring Alison. To my mind, not as interesting as the first two, perhaps because Alison is more interesting for who she turns into, not who she was. But still, some interesting tidbits about her, and a minor mystery to be solved.


Spoiler



We learn that Hendrix is her family name, not Donnie's; and that her parents insisted he take her name, and they acquiesced because her parents are rich and they wanted in on the wealth. Apparently, they must have gotten cut off at some point, since they now have money troubles.


Next up: Cosima! Yay!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Issue 4 of the comic is out this week, featuring Cosima. And it was a bit of a disappointment, since I'm such a big Cosima fan. It filled in a little bit about her past, but nothing terribly surprising.

Rachel's up next...


----------



## gudgeonrogue (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know if it's just me, but the new season seems boring. I stopped watching after the first 2 episodes


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

The new season ended (up here) last weekend. We enjoyed it.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump...

New season starts April 14, 2016.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Excellent. Looking forward to some clone action!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hope the move to Thursday doesn't hurt...Saturday is such a wasteland, and Thursday is a very crowded field!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Is Season 3 available on any of the streaming services? I upgraded DVRs when it first played and lost those eps on the one I turned in. I'd like to binge it before S4 starts.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Howie said:


> Is Season 3 available on any of the streaming services?


Yep, Amazon Prime.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Great, I just found that. I'm diving in right now.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Is this season 4? I recently did a DVR cleanup and removed this show from my DVR. I think I had seasons 2 & 3 and I just never have motivation to watch it. I even liked the first season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yes, Season 4 is coming up.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

And, for season 4, BBC America has wisely decided to pickup Space Channel Canada's post-episode show, 'After The Black', seen each week following each episode. Hosted by the 'Innerspace' crew, it's a look behind the scenes each week.
Scroll to the bottom for some of last seasons 'After The Black' episodes:

http://www.space.ca/show/innerspace/#episodes


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Tatiana on Colbert tonight...and she's charming as hell. they never pick a great clip when she does chat shows, however.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Are all 3 seasons currently on AP? This sounds like something I would like, haven't seen any of it yet. I'll record season 4 but I want to watch from the beginning obviously. Is BBCA going to run a marathon of the first 30 eps before the new season starts up?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> Are all 3 seasons currently on AP?


Yes.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> Are all 3 seasons currently on AP? This sounds like something I would like, haven't seen any of it yet. I'll record season 4 but I want to watch from the beginning obviously. Is BBCA going to run a marathon of the first 30 eps before the new season starts up?


Amazon Prime made the first season free prior to season 3's launch if I remember...so look now


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

The first 3 seasons are now all available free under AP.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Great, now I have some plans for the weekend  I have AP so if I don't get through them all before the new season starts I'll be good


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I gave up after the first episode of this season. I just couldn't enjoy it anymore.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> I gave up after the first episode of this season. I just couldn't enjoy it anymore.


You mean last season? This season starts in two weeks...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I guess so, the one that recently came to Amazon.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You mean last season? This season starts in two weeks...


He must have splintered here from the future. Oh, wait, wrong show.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

wprager said:


> He must have splintered here from the future. Oh, wait, wrong show.


wow, if you didn't like S03E01, there aren't too many better episodes...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Is this the only thread for this show? No weekly threads? I'm excited for this to come back. I'm caught up on almost everything I watch other than shows finished like SOA and Fringe.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Is this the only thread for this show? No weekly threads? I'm excited for this to come back. I'm caught up on almost everything I watch other than shows finished like SOA and Fringe.


There are weekly threads. Some anal-retentive dude always posts one within minutes of the show ending.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There are weekly threads. Some anal-retentive dude always posts one within minutes of the show ending.


Nice! I look forward to chatting with said anal-retentive dude after the season premiere then!


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Is this the only thread for this show? No weekly threads? I'm excited for this to come back. I'm caught up on almost everything I watch other than shows finished like SOA and Fringe.


Fringe - still miss that show


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Orphan Black Season 4 - First 4 Minutes*

*Spoilers* of course!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

And now the first 3 seasons are available on DirecTV On Demand channel 1264 for those that don't have Amazon Prime and would like to catch up.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Howie said:


> And now the first 3 seasons are available on DirecTV On Demand channel 1264 for those that don't have Amazon Prime and would like to catch up.


I watched the finale of S3 yesterday just to refresh my memory. I do this a lot when possible for short season series. Otherwise I just feel lost for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I watched the first season of this show, enjoyed it thoroughly but for some reason never got back to it, always intending to. Someone mentioned it in another thread recently and reminded me that, oh yeah, I was always going to get back to that... So I'm re-watching the first season, since I remember next to nothing, and then I'll watch the other seasons. 50 eps in all, cool. Lots of entertainment for me over the next few months!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Hcour said:


> I watched the first season of this show, enjoyed it thoroughly but for some reason never got back to it, always intending to. Someone mentioned it in another thread recently and reminded me that, oh yeah, I was always going to get back to that... So I'm re-watching the first season, since I remember next to nothing, and then I'll watch the other seasons. 50 eps in all, cool. Lots of entertainment for me over the next few months!


There's a scene in the Season 2 finale (you'll know when you get to it) that's just mind blowing in every way. It took a while, but Tatiana Maslany did finally get an Emmy for her work. It was well deserved.


----------

